# Chat Swap & Sell Changes



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

After much thought, I believe changes need to be made for the Swap & Sell nights in the Chat Room. I have talked to different members and this is what's going to happen: 

I'm not going to burden anyone with being "in charge" of the swap & sell in the Chat Room. We're grown ups & should be able to police ourselves. 

Post your link up, have your prices & pictures ready. We will plan to do this every other Saturday and will start next Saturday, July 27th, 8:00 pm EST. 
We don't need to have everyone in 3 different rooms. Let's try to stay in the same room, on topic. This should work, there shouldn't be any big problems. 

Also as a side note, if someone has something to sell on the off Saturday, let them do it, they may need the cash faster. 

If anyone has a problem with this or a question, post it up & we'll cover it. Or you can email or send me a PM. 
Let's see how we get along with this. 
--FCB


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

behind ya Lendell.
lets get a fresh start and move forward.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm all for this, and wouldn't mind it being an every Saturday night affair. This way there never is an off Saturday situation for someone. 

Also guys, per the old S&S rules, please come prepared. Dedicate an album in your photobucket just for S&S chat. Take the time to put prices on everything... it'll save you a lot of typing in the long run! Please do all negotiating in private chat. Bring something with you (in an album) for trading. Even simple things like stock axles, gears, stock brushes are useful items for some (like me lol). Being there is only half the participation!! 

Please be prepared to talk slot cars!! If everyone brings a topic with them, there's no reason to have 15 minute periods of zero chatter. If things quiet down, throw that topic to the room!!


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Great Idea's here Gents,

Looking forward to the new and improved "SwapNSell" Chat room.


Rob


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Count me in. Nearest hobby shop is almost 2 hours. This is really helpful to guys like me. :thumbsup:


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

jeepmon..i will be up in your neck of the woods in late part of august..i will p.m you when i am heading up..we could hit the local ice cream joint by pops resort if you will...
dave


----------



## erroesonly (Sep 5, 2013)

fordcowboy said:


> After much thought, I believe changes need to be made for the Swap & Sell nights in the Chat Room. I have talked to different members and this is what's going to happen:
> 
> I'm not going to burden anyone with being "in charge" of the swap & sell in the Chat Room. We're grown ups & should be able to police ourselves.
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------

